# The Top Ten Senior-Friendly Vehicles in 2014



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2014)

Here are some recommendations for the top ten senior-friendly vehicles in 2014. :drive:



> Age is merely a number and there are some older drivers who have experienced little if any physical diminishment. Still, for many, the march of time brings with it ailments and conditions that can make driving uncomfortable and downright dangerous. Fortunately, today's automobiles are available with a host of features designed to help compensate for many of the physical changes that can come with aging.
> 
> Lower-body mobility issues such as limited knee range and leg pain are common for those over 55. Features such as adjustable power seats, a low door threshold and adjustable foot pedals can help lessen or eliminate discomfort.
> 
> ...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 8, 2014)

Don't get a little Smart Car.  They're tipping them over in San Francisco and elsewhere.  Latest stupid fad.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 8, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Don't get a little Smart Car.  They're tipping them over in San Francisco and elsewhere.  Latest stupid fad.




Saw that on the news this morning, TG. They are standing them on end, on their top and upside down. Only takes 4 or 5 guys to do this. Crazy.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 8, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Saw that on the news this morning, TG. They are standing them on end, on their top and upside down. Only takes 4 or 5 guys to do this. Crazy.



We used to put one front wheel of a friends VW up on the curb for a laugh but never even thought about doing something so destructive as turning it over.  Jokes among friends are one thing.  Vandalism is another.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, naturally, neither my car nor my truck are on the list.  But we get a long. so considering them friendly . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2014)

I hate hearing of vandalism like the smart car thing, those people should be punished to the fullest extent of the law!  How bored are people becoming in this day and age, doesn't anyone ever grow up either?  Guess that's the trickle down effect of parents not bothering to do their jobs anymore in raising their kids to be responsible and respectable citizens.


----------



## Michael. (Apr 8, 2014)

_I am quite happy with our current car which is an Audi Q5.
_
 

.​


----------



## Pappy (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't think anyone will be picking up your car, Michael. Beautiful car.


----------

